# Need some schooling( pun intended)



## Fool4fishin (Nov 1, 2016)

Please educate me about some species mentioned in several post: hard tails, lady fish, amberines, whitings. Are they table fare or trash fish for bait?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Hardtails. I think the proper name is blue runner. Awesome baits for big fish. Very hardy in a live well. I have heard they are good to eat, I wouldn't doubt it. 

Lady fish- also called skipjack. Good bait for sharks. Stripped out and brined very good snapper or deep drop bait. Put up a good fight for their size. I tried making fish cakes out of some once. They are mushy and not very good.

Amberine- there is no such thing. It's what the destin charter fleet calls underside amberjack. They aren't lesser amberjack either, you won't catch those in our area. You better make dang sure they are banded rudderfish and not undersize AJ when the FWC pulls you over and checks your "amberines."

Whiting. I think the real name is southern kingfish. Some people call them ground mullet if they are caught in the bay. Normally you catch them surf fishing and they are good to eat.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Ground mullet & whiting are two different fish. Ground mullet don't have whiskers whiting do. They look a lot a like though.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

FenderBender said:


> .....
> 
> Amberine- there is no such thing. It's what the destin charter fleet calls underside amberjack. They aren't lesser amberjack either, you won't catch those in our area. You better make dang sure they are banded rudderfish and not undersize AJ when the FWC pulls you over and checks your "amberines."
> 
> ...


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Between fender bender and 1993, I think you have had a couple of great essay answers from your test item you need "schooling" on. I feel almost qualified to weigh in and suggest that your answer is subjective in that "table fare" on at least one of the species listed is dependent on who you ask. That species is the hardtail or blue runner . I have eaten them, I say they are ok. Amberine, I think is some kind of amberjack. Definitely great eating but there is a question of legality of keeping them. I think they may be, as was mentioned, juvenile and not legal. I think amberjacks have to be 33 or 36 inches to the fork of the tail. I may need some clarification on this. Ladyfish , I have had no experience eating them but I would say a "not". Whiting are good. Hope this helps. "Keep a line in the water" Fishin'Don


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

"whiting" and "ground mullet" are local names for three closely related species of kingfish (NOT mackerel)...


----------



## Fool4fishin (Nov 1, 2016)

Man you guys are awesome! Thanks for the info. I prefer your expertise over Google's any day.?


----------

